# Musk Turtles



## Piscesarcana (Apr 22, 2004)

How big will a musk turtle get? Mine looks like these...


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Five or six inches.

-PK


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yep 6 inches..Musk turtles are the most fun turtles to keep in my opinion..how long have you had them?


----------

